
React Router v4 - julee04
https://react-router-website-uxmsaeusnn.now.sh/basic
======
ephimetheus
So they broke backwards compatibility again? How many times did they do that?
This is kind of my problem with the React(Native) ecosystem at the moment,
everything breaks all the time. And since dependencies are so intertwined, in
many cases you can't just pin your dependencies and code along...

